# Kenpo at the California Police and Fire Games



## bdparsons (Jun 20, 2003)

From the official website of the California Police and Fire Games:

"On June 13  21, 2003, Sacramento will welcome more than 6,000 peace officers/fire-fighters and their families for the 2003 California Police & Fire Games. This is one of the largest amateur athletic event of its kind - bringing peace officers and firefighters together from five states (California, Arizona, Nevada, Oregon and Utah) for some intense athletic competition."

Congratulations go out to James Parson and his student Tren Clark for a dynamite job representing Kenpo at the California Police and Fire games.

James is the head instructor at Parson's Kenpo Karate in Lompoc CA, an International Karate Connection Association (IKCA) affiliate school. After a strong showing at Frank Trejo's Internationals earlier this year, James went on to win First Place, Black Belt 185lb class and his student Tren won First Place, Brown Belt 175lb class at one of the largest Police and Fire games in the nation. [Note: James has placed 1st in the California games three years runnning, with a 1st in Arizona in 2002. Tren has won California two years in a row with a win in Arizona in 2002 as well.]

The IKCA wishes to thank James and Tren for representing Kenpo at large and their association so well. Thanks guys!

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Raleigh, NC


----------



## arnisador (Jun 24, 2003)

How exactly did they compete against one another in the martial arts section?


----------

